# منتجات كاترينا الاصلية - جملة



## ورقات (14 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جميع منتجات كاترينا الأصلية الآن متوفرة لدينا - نوزع بمنطقة الرياض والمنطقة الشرقية

شركة ورقات الاستثمارية
موزع معتمد لدى وكيل كاترينا بالمملكة
العنوان - الرياض - حي العليا 
مسؤول المبيعات: 
0542237590

--- 
بعض المنتجات :

-------
شامبو تسويد الشعر الأبيض
بخلاصة زيت الزيتون كاترينا.
للرجال والنساء.
الان التركيبة الجديدة من كاترينا تستطيع تغطية الشعر الأبيض وتحويل الشعر إلى اللون الأسود.
الوصف:
- شامبو تسويد الشعر من كاتريناهذا المستحضر الجديد الذي يغني عن استخدام الصبغات وملونات الشعر -التي تحتوي على مادة الامونيا المضرة بالشعر.
- يتميز الشامبو بسهولة الاستخدام ويمكنك استخدامة في المنزل دون الذهاب الى الحلاق او الكوافير.
- يتميز بأعطاء الشعر لون اسود طبيعي عكس الصبغات التي تجعل الشعر فاقع السواد.
- يتميز بتكوينته من اعشاب نباتيه وبخلاصة زيت الزيتون التي تعمل على المحافظة على فروة الراس من التحسس .
- يتميز برائحتة التي تشعرك بغنى المنتج بالنباتات الطبيعيه حيث تستطيع من خلال رائحتة التمييز بينة وبين المنتجات المزيفة التي غالبا ماتكون رائحتها مزعجة جدا.
النتيجة :
بعد استخدام الشامبو ستجد شعرك اسود دون وجود الشعر الابيض مع تناسق لون شعرك بسواد طبيعي غير ملفت للانتباة كما يظهر في الصبغات وملونات الشعر.







--------
حمام زيت للشعر
بالطحالب البحرية والفيتامينات الطبيعية لجميع أنواع الشعر يعمل على
معالجة مشاكل الشعر من تساقط وقشرة ولتنعيم الشعر
المقصف ونتائجه مذهلة وهو غني بالأعشاب والنباتات البحرية النادرة
عبوة : 500 جرام





----------
صابون كاترينا
حب الشباب يعمل على امتصاص الدهون من البشرة لليجعل البشرة اكثر اشراقا وجمال






------
مشقر صبغة الرمال الذهبية من كاترينا

مشقر الشعر كاترينا يستخدم لتغيير خصلات الشعر ويعطي أفضلل النتائج
وتجعل الشعر أكثر جمالات ولمعانا بالإضافة إلى العناية الفائقة بالشعر






-----------------

و تشكيلة أخرى واسعة من منتجات التجميل والعناية الشخصية.


----------

